# JD 3830



## steverutherf (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking at a JD 3830 and a NH 2450. Most have said the 2450 is a better machine, however i have heard some horror stories on hydraulic repair costs. The JD 3830 header is pto driven. Any opinions or advise on the two swathers. Both have about the same hours, the JD is older. Any of you guys or gals running SP windrowers have experience with the two and typical concerns or failures would be appreciated. Both have steel conditions, and I will be swathing mostly mixed grasses. Thanks in advance. BTW, Happy new year everyone!!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Nothing to be scared of on a 2450. My brother had a 2550, 2 HW320s and an HW325. Never a major hydraulic catastrophe. The drive motors on all those models can leak from the motor output shaft seal. If you see oil on the bottom of the motor or a wet spot on the ground under the motor this is most likely the problem. It is not a huge concern, nor is it very difficult or expensive to repair. Only my brother's 325 stayed around long enough to start leaking, and when I pulled it apart I found out that the dimwits at the factory had neglected to put lubriplate on the splines of the drive motor output shaft on one side and the splines were quit worn. The other side had negligible wear.

The 2450 would have had a 2200 series head from the factory, they were OK but need the 2300 series updates to be more reliable. By now many of the 2200s are wore out and in the junk.


----------

